# Projektstrucktur mit Eclipse



## schlaubie (16. Jun 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Ich würde gerne meine externen JAR Files in den Ordner lib einbinden! Nur leider weiss ich nicht wo ich das einstellen kann! ich kann sie nicht mit der Maus in den Ordner schieben sie liegen immer in der obersten Ebene in der Projektstrucktur!
Wo kann ich einstellen das wenn ich ein jar File benutze es in den Ordner lib eingebunden wird!
Besten Dank im vorraus


----------



## schlaubie (16. Jun 2005)

Nachtrag muss der lib Odner ein source ordener sein oder ein ganz normaler Ordner?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jun 2005)

es ist völlig egal WO die jar im Projektordner liegt

die verwendung stellst du bei den Projekteigenschaften im Build-Path ein


----------

